# Mt. Lemon  Pictures



## vipgraphx (Oct 1, 2012)

Was up at Mt. Lemon yesterday and took some pictures, hope you enjoy.

Rose Canyon Lake




rose canyon lake by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Lower down the Mt. there was this cool rock formation and it had a cave




rock_cave by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Looking into the Canyon




canyon1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

The Sun Setting in the Forest




forest_sun by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I found this area by the lake that just looked like it was a magical mystical place so my processing reflected what I felt...




mystical_greens by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2012)

I love these "autumn" type colors. I think #2 is the winner here, I really like how you captured the sun hitting off the rocks, but still kept a lot of detail.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, it was so nice up at the mt.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2012)

I liked #3 and #4 the most.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2012)

I would like 3, but the sun flares kill it for me. I know that can be subjective, but in this case, I would like the picture a lot better without them.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are a couple more from the trip up.

Windy Point




windy_point by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




trail_to_sunset by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2012)

Love em!


----------



## zombiemann (Oct 2, 2012)

I really really dig "Mystical greens".  I like all of them, but it is my favorite out of this batch.


----------



## jaguaraz (Oct 2, 2012)

Your HDR work is always a treat for me.  And being raised in Tucson, I really like your subjects too!


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!!

jaguaraz are you still in Tucson?


----------



## FanBoy (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, #4 is my favorite; very serene.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 4, 2012)

one more, added a warmth and glow filter in nix color effex




log at the lake by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

Its nice. If I HAD to be picky, I would say the sky is a little off for some reason. I dont know if it is the white...not halo...but highlights around the trees or just the sky doesnt fit the picture...to me anyway.

8 out of 10. Nice control on the greens, you did not over-do them at all.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 4, 2012)

the sky sucked no clouds  I hate to take pictures of pure sky but what can you do right? The glow filter I used I bumped the highlights to give the sky more of a glow to make it more interesting around the trees.

Thanks.


----------



## jaguaraz (Oct 4, 2012)

Not in Tucson anymore.  Have lived in Prescott the last 25 years but all the family is still in Tucson.  So I especially enjoy your local shots!


----------



## mwild (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, my HDR's always look so tacky.. these are awesome!


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks mild, some people think my HDR's suck so don't sweat it  Just keep on going and practicing.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice Rich! It looks like you're putting composition first, as evidenced by the first image, which IMO is the best of the group here. Nice reflections, nice lines, nice light. Really like the lines and treatment. Well done. in fact, the focus on composition is showing up in a lot of these, and is significantly improving your work.  Good job!

#4 is also very well done.


----------



## JRE313 (Oct 7, 2012)

VIP
And I thought My Church shots were good?


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 8, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Nice Rich! It looks like you're putting composition first, as evidenced by the first image, which IMO is the best of the group here. Nice reflections, nice lines, nice light. Really like the lines and treatment. Well done. in fact, the focus on composition is showing up in a lot of these, and is significantly improving your work.  Good job!
> 
> #4 is also very well done.



Thanks! I am glad you took notice, I really move around the area now when I am shooting to see what looks best to me trying to keep composition #1 priority!!


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 8, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> VIP
> And I thought My Church shots were good?




They are good!!!!


----------

